

Show HN: I made an app that wakes you up when Bitcoin price changes dramatically - snitko
http://coincliff.com

======
bnc
$10?? Makes me want to just write my own.

~~~
brokenmusic
I don't know, it probably took him a month or so of work to make it decent.
You can probably craft something unreliable in a week. Is it worth it? Also,
if you have around 50-100 btc on the exchange, you can easily make 10btc if
you catch the right moment. $10 sounds like a good deal to me, although I'm
not a trader, so I guess I might not be the target audience.

